
Wearing masks is as much about protecting others as yourself - mmhsieh
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-52015486
======
fouc
Everyone should be wearing a mask, even if it's a DIY mask [1]. Perfection is
the enemy of good. We don't all need medical grade masks!

If everyone wears masks, then transmissibility of any virus is dramatically
reduced.

Don't fall for the myths that you don't need a mask, don't fall for the
arguments against masks. Don't think you're so damn smart.

The key here is to create a culture of mask wearing. The advantages are worth
it!

[1] [https://smartairfilters.com/en/blog/best-materials-make-
diy-...](https://smartairfilters.com/en/blog/best-materials-make-diy-face-
mask-virus/)

~~~
xscott
I have no idea if you're right, but I'd be happy if fashion changed that way
before all the facial identification cameras take over every public space. :-)

------
rendall
The information on the WHO website as of 2 days ago said that masks will only
prevent spread from people who have symptoms, but not protect people who do
not have symptoms, unless they are caring for someone who has Covid-19. This
is, of course, logically inconsistent, and made me distrust the information
from WHO.

That information is now gone from the website, and they no longer appear to be
saying this. There is speculation that WHO was intentionally distorting facts
in order to prevent hoarding.

I think it might have served them and us better to have been truthful and
transparent: "There is a global shortage of masks, so please do not hoard
masks. Priority should go to those who care for covid patients, and those who
have symptoms."

------
ceejayoz
Man, any story about masks seems to rapidly get flagged off the home page
today.

~~~
sebazzz
Not very odd given the shortages of masks.

Don't use medical grade masks. The rest might not help and cause a false sense
of security. You also need to cover your eyes.

~~~
ceejayoz
Ugh, see, that’s all wrong.

A non-medical mask still catches droplets, both in and out, and eyes aren’t
the primary source of infection.

Don’t let perfect be the enemy of good.

------
SimeVidas
I’ve heard several times from experts that I should only wear a mask when I
show symptoms, to protect others. But what about the incubation period? Could
I not spread the disease before I start showing symptoms?

~~~
calmworm
You may never show symptoms and still spread it. Everyone should be wearing
masks in public, if you must be out and near anyone else. The title of the
post says it all.

~~~
da-x
I think this should be taken with a grain of salt. You can't be physically
shedding large quantities of virus if you are not coughing or sneezing, and
being exposed to large quantities is essential for infection.

------
topher515
In the United States, where we seem to have a shortage of masks, all of this
discussion goes out the window though. We need to ensure we have enough masks
for health care workers and the sick, before we encourage the healthy to wear
them.

(My understanding is that it’s not just N95 masks that are lacking, but simple
surgical masks too.)

~~~
ceejayoz
Even a simple cloth mask - not N95, not surgical - has some benefit. The Czech
Republic has made them mandatory.

[https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/03/would-everyone-
weari...](https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/03/would-everyone-wearing-face-
masks-help-us-slow-pandemic)

> But some health experts, including the director of the Chinese Center for
> Disease Control and Prevention, think that’s a mistake. Health authorities
> in parts of Asia have encouraged all citizens to wear masks in public to
> prevent the spread of the virus, regardless of whether they have symptoms.
> And the Czech Republic took the uncommon step last week of making nose and
> mouth coverings mandatory in public spaces, prompting a grassroots drive to
> hand make masks.

The entire article is worth a read.

